# add hydraulic outlet to my 4025



## mapper35147 (May 25, 2014)

I have a 2013 Mahindra 4025 I want to add a hydraulic outlet . IT does not have a loader. I have some hydraulic tools that I would like to use off of the tractors hydraulics. What valves do I need and where to tap the hydraulic line?


----------



## mapper35147 (May 25, 2014)

*Mahindra 4025*

I posted this back in May. I have had no replies . It December 31st. I don't guess anyone knows about hydraulics on the Mahindra 4025. What a waste of time posting here. :Bye:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It was almost June! Sometimes you get lucky, while other times not so. I have a 1955, or earlier, model 107 Skilsaw and have been looking all over for info on how to do the oil seals on it, and cannot find a thing about that subject. We have lots of Mahindra folks here, it's probably just that no one has your specific model is all. Did you ever manage to figure your situation out?


----------

